# Mejorar el acabado de robots



## Pelelalo (Dic 29, 2010)

PUes nada, que navegando por ahí he visto robots con un acabado mu profesional, por lo que querría abrir este post para que me aportaran ideas de materiales y técnicas que le dan al producto final un aspecto más atractivo.

Yo vengo pensando en usar metacrilato transparente (si los circuitos están bien acabados) o de algún color. No es mu caro y se trabaja bien con la sierra de calar.

Pero como he dicho, estoy mu verde y os agradecería todos los consejos que tengais a bien darme.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 29, 2010)

Si observas con atención te vas a dar cuenta que todos los robots esos bien copados tienen sus armazones en metal o fibra de vidrio.

entonces, la idea sería la siguiente:

1) el metal no lo vas a poder trabajar como ellos porque no tenes las tecnologias de fabricación de embutir, cortar, plegar, soldar, etc...o tal vez si

2) la fibra de vidrio tiene sus complicaciones, no es soplar y hacer botellas, pero podes con tiempo empezar a trabajarla, y lograr formatos totalmente de película para darle a los robots un aspecto muy lindo.

luego es cuestion de pintar las "cachas" de fibra de vidrio con algun aerosol o compresor de aire, con pinturas brillantes y listo.

saludos.


----------



## Pelelalo (Dic 29, 2010)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Si observas con atención te vas a dar cuenta que todos los robots esos bien copados tienen sus armazones en metal o fibra de vidrio.
> 
> entonces, la idea sería la siguiente:
> 
> 1) el metal no lo vas a poder trabajar como ellos porque no tenes las tecnologias de fabricación de embutir, cortar, plegar, soldar, etc...o tal vez si



No, ni de broma tengo para hacer nada que no sea cortar.



DJ DRACO dijo:


> 2) la fibra de vidrio tiene sus complicaciones, no es soplar y hacer botellas, pero podes con tiempo empezar a trabajarla, y lograr formatos totalmente de película para darle a los robots un aspecto muy lindo.
> 
> luego es cuestion de pintar las "cachas" de fibra de vidrio con algun aerosol o compresor de aire, con pinturas brillantes y listo.
> 
> saludos.



Usar fibra de vidrio? Es fácil de conseguir? Me recomiendas algún manual?


----------



## golumx (Dic 29, 2010)

Mira materiales de modelismo, se consiguen muy buenos resultados con fibra de vidrio y poliester o fibra de carbono con resina epoxy si necesitas mas resistencia (chasis o elementos estructurales). Hay muchos tutoriales del tema en el que muestran como trabajarlos. En serio mejor mira en foros de modelismo y radiocontrol, encontraras verdaderos maestros del tema.


----------



## 1024 (Dic 29, 2010)

La fibra de vidrio es fácil de manejar, existen muchos tutoriales para su utilización y con un poco de practica se logran buenos resultados


----------



## Pelelalo (Dic 30, 2010)

Gracias. Tiraré por esos lares.

Ya os contaré como me quedan los primeros intentos. Os enseñaré las fotos de los siguientes.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 30, 2010)

si, la fibra es lo mejor y se consigue ya que es muy utilizada, en muchos ambitos de la vida...desde fabricar cascos de lanchas, hasta colocarla arriba del cielorrazo...


----------



## gcr (Dic 30, 2010)

He tenido buenos resultados usando resina poliester, y haciendo previamente los moldes en caucho de silicona, el costo de la resina es mucho mas bajo que el de la fibra de vidrio y la calidad del acabado esta casi exclusivamente reservada al modelo con el cual se realice el molde, ademas se puede colorear a gusto y hay aditivos para que no se contraiga en el proceso.
 Toma un poco de tiempo tomarle la mano a la molderia pero los resultados son muy buenos, 

Es un aporte, prueben y comenten, mi uso principal de esta tecnica fue para la fabricacion de gabinetes pequeños a bajo costo, con muy buen resultado.

Suerte y saludos


----------



## Pelelalo (Dic 31, 2010)

y hablando de peligrosidad, alguna de esas técnicas es NO REMONDADA para menores. Lo digo porque trabajo en un Instituto y a veces son un poco bestias.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 31, 2010)

*Yo no recomiendo* el uso de la resina pura para fabricar las partes, porque:

1) Es un producto tóxico, muy peligroso
2) Se contrae y se rechupa en el proceso de curado
3) Es más económico para cantidades pequeñas, y depende el punto de vista
4) Es muy dura pero frágil, por eso se utiliza la fibra de vidrio, es un poco más blanda, menos tenáz, y mucho menos frágil.


----------



## wild8528 (Ene 1, 2011)

as pensado en usar papel mache 
los materiales son pocos y seguro que los tienes a mano
son:
-carton ondulado -como el de las cajas-.
-cinta adhesiva
-cola blanca
-papel higienico 
ademas necesitarás unas tijeras y un pincel

recorta en el cartón ondulado las siguientes piezas:

-cinco cuadrados de 8 cm de lado. 






-cuatro triángulos equiláteros de 8 cm de lado





-ocho rectangulos de 8 cm x 4 cm, de los cuales 4 estaran recortados por un lado como se ve en la figura. Son los huecos que se necesitarán para las ruedas, interruptor de puesta en marcha, etc... 





el montaje:
-une todas las piezas con cinta adhesiva, tal como se ve en la fotografia




-ojo los rectangulos de la parte inferior van intercalados-

el recubrimiento:
-se realiza con papel de periodico recortado a tiras, encolado y pegado sobre la estructura que se ha montado en el paso anterior




para que la cola sea más facil de trabajar con el pincel, puedes echar un poquito de agua y remover bien

-asegurate de que al menos haya dos capas de papel de periodico tanto por el exterior









-para que sea mas facil de pintar y tenga un acabado superficial mas homogeneo debes dar una capa adicional de papel higienico, encolado como antes





ojala te sirva salu2


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 2, 2011)

ese último es el proyecto cucabot???

Lo cierto es que no lo había pensado. Tanto plástico hoy en día me tiene comido la moral. 

Gracias por la idea wild.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 2, 2011)

tanto artemanía nos sirve de algo!!!

hoy dia se llama art attack


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 2, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> tanto artemanía nos sirve de algo!!!
> 
> hoy dia se llama art attack



Oye, al final no me has dicho si es el cucabot o no???


----------



## wild8528 (Ene 7, 2011)

radioFM dijo:


> ese último es el proyecto cucabot???
> 
> Lo cierto es que no lo había pensado. Tanto plástico hoy en día me tiene comido la moral.
> 
> Gracias por la idea wild.



jeje ok de nada  y si ese es  ojala te sirva


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 7, 2011)

wild8528 dijo:


> jeje ok de nada  y si ese es  ojala te sirva



que si me sirve? Ya me se yo de un par de grupos de 3º eso que van a realizar este proyecto.


----------



## wild8528 (Ene 7, 2011)

radioFM dijo:


> que si me sirve? Ya me se yo de un par de grupos de 3º eso que van a realizar este proyecto.



ehmm no entendi mucho  explicate porfavor


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 8, 2011)

wild8528 dijo:


> ehmm no entendi mucho  explicate porfavor



ya dije por ahí que soy profesor de tecnologías. En españa esta asignatura abarca campos como el dibujo técnico, electricidad, electrónica, mecanismos, estructuras, etc. Al final del curso se hace un proyecto técnico que abarque todo lo que han dado.

3º ESO (Educación Secundaria Obligatoria). Son niños de 15 años aprox.


----------



## golumx (Ene 10, 2011)

Otra tecnica del aeromodelismo es el termo formado, si haces el molde de cartulina o carton el acabado es bueno, rapido y limpio, pero has de construir la maquina. Aqui dejo en enlce:

http://rc-flying-models.blogspot.com/2007/04/mquina-de-termo-formado-casera-i-de-ii.html


----------



## rash (Ene 10, 2011)

yo ahora tambien trabajo de profesor en bachillerato tecnológico y utilizo muchas piezas de desgüaces y restos de aparatos.... no se a lo mejor te da una idea....

con respecto a los cucabots, yo utilizo unos discos de cd o dvd para realizar la base..
mira por aquí:






o por aquí:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/fotos-montajes-electronicos-hechos-casa-17352/index22.html

todo es ponerle imaginacion.. 
saludos


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 10, 2011)

rash dijo:


> yo ahora tambien trabajo de profesor en bachillerato tecnológico y utilizo muchas piezas de desgüaces y restos de aparatos.... no se a lo mejor te da una idea....



sip, yo también. Tengo a toda la familia reciclandome mogollón de instrumental.



rash dijo:


> con respecto a los cucabots, yo utilizo unos discos de cd o dvd para realizar la base..
> mira por aquí:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGITibjgMH4
> ...



Sip, ese cucabot, exactamente igual lo hicieron unos alumnos el año pasado. Tuvieron muchos problemas por las antenas. No eran capaces de sujetarlas bien a los FINALES de CARRERA. Por lo que veo ahí han optado por cienta aislante.



golumx dijo:


> Otra tecnica del aeromodelismo es el termo formado, si haces el molde de cartulina o carton el acabado es bueno, rapido y limpio, pero has de construir la maquina. Aqui dejo en enlce:
> 
> http://rc-flying-models.blogspot.com/2007/04/mquina-de-termo-formado-casera-i-de-ii.html



gracias golumx. Lo miraré más despacio porque no he entendido bien el proceso.


----------



## wild8528 (Ene 14, 2011)

radioFM dijo:


> ya dije por ahí que soy profesor de tecnologías. En españa esta asignatura abarca campos como el dibujo técnico, electricidad, electrónica, mecanismos, estructuras, etc. Al final del curso se hace un proyecto técnico que abarque todo lo que han dado.
> 
> 3º ESO (Educación Secundaria Obligatoria). Son niños de 15 años aprox.



ahhh bueno jeje perdon no lo sabia, io soi estudiante de electronica en bachillerato, bueno empiezo este lunes 17  jeje pero desde pequeño me gusta y eh investigado lo mas que puedo desde entonces, ahora tengo 15 años  yo hice el proyecto cucabot, principalmente el "pegatortas" pero el problema fue que el chasis que hice, no tenia suficiente fuerza de empuje (supongo q es el torque de los motores DC) y las antenas no se activaban (use switches de los que se usan en las puertas de los hornos microondas) despues de eso abandone el proyecto  
pero en fin... no tengo una idea muy clara acerca los acabados de los robots 

esta opinion me parece muy interesante   :



golumx dijo:


> Otra tecnica del aeromodelismo es el termo formado, si haces el molde de cartulina o carton el acabado es bueno, rapido y limpio, pero has de construir la maquina. Aqui dejo en enlce:
> 
> http://rc-flying-models.blogspot.com/2007/04/mquina-de-termo-formado-casera-i-de-ii.html


----------



## golumx (Ene 16, 2011)

El proceso de termo formado consiste en calentar una lamina de plastico hasta hacerla ductil e introducirla en una camara donde esta el molde y por la parte inferior haces vacio con un aspirador lo mas potente que dispongas, por internet las he visto de todas formas, desde los que calientan el plastico en el horno y lo ajustan a mano hasta aparatos construidos con focos halogenos para calentar el plastico y mantenerlo a la temperatura ideal hasta que tengas listo el molde, para el vacio siempre he visto aspiradores de los de casa. Lo fundamental es que la lamina de plastico encaje hermeticamente sobre la pieza a reproducir que esta sobre la regilla en la que reposa el molde. Si buscas en youtube los videos son muy claros.


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 16, 2011)

Muy guapo lo del termo. Ahí va un video:

http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/watch?v=vYCbBZlHMWU


----------

